

sexwi.se launched - joergbattermann
http://sexwi.se
Hacked together a little side-project over the holidays around the social relationship/dating/friendship advice theme. Wasn't too sure about the name at first.. but what the heck.. sounds sticky .. ahem.. catchy ;)<p>Oh and it ain't p0rn or anything like it.. just plain ask &#38; community-driven answers.<p>What do you think?
======
joergbattermann
Hacked together a little side-project over the holidays around the social
relationship/dating/friendship advice theme. Wasn't too sure about the name at
first.. but what the heck.. sounds sticky .. ahem.. catchy ;) Oh and it ain't
p0rn or anything like it.. just plain ask & community-driven answers. What do
you think?

